# Tivo Stream incompatible with iOS 6?



## rudolpht (Mar 8, 2003)

Tivo App 2.0.1 will not work with iOS 6.0 Golden Master (GM), i.e., the download everyone will be making next Wed. It tries to load software and has failed after dozen of attempts. Tivo app 2.0 does not even acknowledge a stream is available on the network on iOS 6. 

This is disappointing to legitimate developers using iOS 6 in advance of the Wed download time. I cannot confirm if other versions of iOS work, but anticipate a new Tivo app revision prior to Wed.


----------



## MC Hammer (Jul 29, 2011)

So you're mad because an app doesn't work with a beta version of a software build? 

Makes a lot of sense...


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

The new TiVo app (2.0 and 2.0.1) works with my iPad 3 running iOS 6... I forget which beta I'm on, but it's one rev behind GM. In fact, the screengrabs from my coverage were on that iPad.


----------



## danjw1 (Sep 13, 2005)

MC Hammer said:


> So you're mad because an app doesn't work with a beta version of a software build?
> 
> Makes a lot of sense...


This is a developer pre-release, Golden Master is what is going to ship and has already gone to manufacturing. So no, it isn't a beta release.


----------



## gtrogue (Jun 18, 2001)

I'm not having any trouble on an iPhone 4S running the GM or an iPad 2 running the previous beta.


----------



## ShayL (Jul 18, 2007)

I have it running on both an iphone 4 and ipad 2 with iOS 6 without an issue.


----------



## rudolpht (Mar 8, 2003)

MC Hammer said:


> So you're mad because an app doesn't work with a beta version of a software build?
> 
> Makes a lot of sense...


Except that it is not beta. For a tutorial on what a GM is, it IS the Wed production release.


----------



## rudolpht (Mar 8, 2003)

gtrogue said:


> I'm not having any trouble on an iPhone 4S running the GM or an iPad 2 running the previous beta.


And Tivo Stream is working? Remember this is the Tivo Stream forum correct? 2.0.1 does NOT work. I'm not criticizing the Tivo stream, Tivo, or the App. I WANT it to work.


----------



## rudolpht (Mar 8, 2003)

ShayL said:


> I have it running on both an iphone 4 and ipad 2 with iOS 6 without an issue.


And Tivo Stream is working? Remember this is the Tivo Stream forum correct? 2.0.1 does NOT work. It endless loops on the first settings step the dies under the Tive Stream settings entry.


----------



## wombat94 (Nov 18, 2007)

Tivo Stream and the iPad app 2.0.1 works perfectly with iOS 6 GM (10A403) on my iPhone 4S.

My wife has the iPad 3 with her this weekend so I haven't tried it yet on iPad iOS 6.

No issues whatsoever. I have watched about 6 shows on the iPhone, including starting and stopping "live" TV streaming from the phone and from my iPad 1 (obviously not a part of the iOS 6 discussion, but just for info) with Tivo app 2.0.1 since installing the Stream last night. I've both streamed and downloaded shows to both devices with no issues.


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

rudolpht said:


> And Tivo Stream is working? Remember this is the Tivo Stream forum correct? 2.0.1 does NOT work. It endless loops on the first settings step the dies under the Tive Stream settings entry.


Does NOT work appears exclusive to you


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

Yeah, maybe we need to change the title of this thread.


----------



## ShayL (Jul 18, 2007)

rudolpht said:


> And Tivo Stream is working? Remember this is the Tivo Stream forum correct? 2.0.1 does NOT work. It endless loops on the first settings step the dies under the Tive Stream settings entry.


The stream works fine for me.


----------



## mpf541 (Nov 25, 2009)

I am on the GM of ios 6 and the stream works fine on both my ipad and iPhone


----------



## rudolpht (Mar 8, 2003)

Anyone iPad 3 with iOS GM working?


----------



## rudolpht (Mar 8, 2003)

wombat94 said:


> My wife has the iPad 3 with her this weekend so I haven't tried it yet on iPad iOS 6.


Thanks for the info. When you get a chance to try on the iPad 3 I would appreciate it.


----------



## lgerbarg (Jun 26, 2000)

rudolpht said:


> And Tivo Stream is working? Remember this is the Tivo Stream forum correct? 2.0.1 does NOT work. It endless loops on the first settings step the dies under the Tive Stream settings entry.


I have used 2.0.1 it from an iPad 2, iPad 3, and iPhone 4S running iOS 6.0b4 and the GM candidate just fine. I've also used it on an original iPad on running 5.x. I've had a few app crashes, but it has been usable on all of them.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Rudolpht did you ever get your Stream working? On any device? The issue you're describing is the same thing people with DOA units get. Perhaps you just got a bad Stream?

Dan


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

rudolpht said:


> Anyone iPad 3 with iOS GM working?


Yes. So I'd guess your Stream is bad or you have a local networking issue.


----------



## gamo62 (Oct 12, 2002)

I'm ruiing 2.0.1 on our iPad 3 with IOS 6 GM. No issues at all. Like the other posters stated:

You either have a faulty Stream or you are having network issues.

Don't fault the software until you figure out the problem.


----------



## ShayL (Jul 18, 2007)

davezatz said:


> Yes. So I'd guess your Stream is bad or you have a local networking issue.


Dave, you were right. This thread title needs to be changed.


----------



## gtrogue (Jun 18, 2001)

rudolpht said:


> And Tivo Stream is working? Remember this is the Tivo Stream forum correct? 2.0.1 does NOT work. I'm not criticizing the Tivo stream, Tivo, or the App. I WANT it to work.


Yes it works. I watched a football game today on my iPad 3 running the GM.


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

ShayL said:


> Dave, you were right. This thread title needs to be changed.


The mods or original author put a question mark in there. That should cover it I suppose.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I did that


----------



## shaown (Jul 1, 2002)

One more data point - Stream works fine with the Tivo App on my iPad3 running IOS 6 GM.


----------



## Austin Bike (Feb 9, 2003)

Downloading iOS6 right now for my phone. Will ensure that works with stream tonight before I convert my ipads over.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Haven't updated my iPad yet, but I just tested it on my iPhone 4S and it works fine.

Dan


----------



## Austin Bike (Feb 9, 2003)

I just tried iOS6 on the iPhone with stream. After getting past the massive screwup on apple's part for wifi, I was able to connect to the stream, download the dail show and watch it on my iPhone in high def. life is good.


----------



## Austin Bike (Feb 9, 2003)

Loaded iOS6 on an iPad 3. Streams ok. Downloads ok. BUT if you try to expand a folder for a show with several episodes, the app closes. 

Arrrrrgggghhhhhh.


----------



## Austin Bike (Feb 9, 2003)

Ok. As quick as I posted that I found a solution. You need to press HARD on the folder to open it. If you just tap it, it will crash. But if you put your finger on the folder until it opens, it works fine. A bug but not unbeatable. 

(accidentally posted in the wrong thread..)


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

Austin Bike said:


> Loaded iOS6 on an iPad 3. Streams ok. Downloads ok. BUT if you try to expand a folder for a show with several episodes, the app closes.
> 
> Arrrrrgggghhhhhh.


For me, if you delete shows from a folder, leaving just one, the ap crashes.

Sometimes if I try to delete a show before the entire list populates, the ap crashes.

Don't think it has anything to do with the Stream, but the ap is clearly unstable under iOS 6


----------



## Sling_Blade (Sep 15, 2012)

ipad 3, ios6 here... I haven't seen either of those crashes yet. Seem to work the same as it always has.


----------



## MC Hammer (Jul 29, 2011)

jfh3 said:


> For me, if you delete shows from a folder, leaving just one, the ap crashes.
> 
> Sometimes if I try to delete a show before the entire list populates, the ap crashes.
> 
> Don't think it has anything to do with the Stream, but the ap is clearly unstable under iOS 6


Hmm, couldn't replicate either of those on my 4S or iPad 3 running iOS 6.


----------



## cipherwar (Jan 11, 2012)

Contact Tivo support so that they can resolve. It doesn't seem as though they are aware of the issue.


----------



## cipherwar (Jan 11, 2012)

Maybe this is a weird combo of the specific setup. I am getting tivo app crashes on the iPad when opening a folder. I have two Tivo Premieres along with a Tivo stream. I have an iPad2 and iPad3 both running the released version of iOS 6. Both crash the same. Neither was crashing when on iOS 5. 

Interestingly, my iPhones running iOS 6 are not crashing with the Tivo app. Seems to be only on iPads. I also reverted one of the iPads back to iOS 5 (no it isn't an easy process) and the Tivo app no longer crashes. 

So it appears to be a compatibility issue with iOS 6.


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

Try Re-Installing the apps. I have had a couple of apps have issues that needed that after updating


----------



## cipherwar (Jan 11, 2012)

I deleted. Reinstalled the app. Also rebooted the iPads. No help.


----------



## Austin Bike (Feb 9, 2003)

cipherwar said:


> Maybe this is a weird combo of the specific setup. I am getting tivo app crashes on the iPad when opening a folder. I have two Tivo Premieres along with a Tivo stream. I have an iPad2 and iPad3 both running the released version of iOS 6. Both crash the same. Neither was crashing when on iOS 5.
> 
> Interestingly, my iPhones running iOS 6 are not crashing with the Tivo app. Seems to be only on iPads. I also reverted one of the iPads back to iOS 5 (no it isn't an easy process) and the Tivo app no longer crashes.
> 
> So it appears to be a compatibility issue with iOS 6.


Hold down the folder until it completely opens, just tapping causes it to crash.


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

Austin Bike said:


> Hold down the folder until it completely opens, just tapping causes it to crash.


Ok, but that itself is a pretty big bug.

Things work fine on a iPhone 4S, it is my iPad 2 that has the issues (after multiple deflections/reinstalls)


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I had a problem like that and it turned out to be one recording on my TiVo causing the problem. When I deleted it the problem went away. When I restored it it came back. Not sure what was wrong with it other then I think it was originally transferred from my S3.

Dan


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Austin Bike said:


> After getting past the massive screwup on apple's part for wifi


What are you referring to? Did you write up a bug at bugreport.apple.com?


----------



## modnar (Oct 15, 2000)

mattack said:


> What are you referring to? Did you write up a bug at bugreport.apple.com?


I've had some issues on iPhone 5 with iOS 6 and the TiVo app. It seems to crash when browsing My Shows every now and then.

I initially had some issues with streaming where if I tried to jump ahead using the progress bar, it just would never seem to rebuffer and start playing again. It seems better after I restarted the TiVo Stream, though. I was having this issue on my iPad 3 with iOS 6 as well.


----------



## Austin Bike (Feb 9, 2003)

mattack said:


> What are you referring to? Did you write up a bug at bugreport.apple.com?


When apple set up the iOS6 update, the first time that you set the network connection, it went to a page at apple.com to test. However, for some reason, it was going to a broken URL. You'd get a "login" dialog box that opened to a 404 page on apple.com. There was no way to complete the setup and engage wifi.

No big deal for my iphone because I had 3G service, but for the ipad I only had wifi and it would not let me connect. Eventually that evening apple got the hint and fixed it.


----------



## TiVoMargret (Feb 3, 2008)

If you are running iOS 6, please update to version 2.0.2 of the TiVo App.


----------

